# Best Front Shocks for K2500



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

Long story short, I started doing a small project on my '99 K2500 that turned into one of those "well, while I've got it apart, I might as well replace the _______" you know how those go....

My front shocks are not looking so great, the one looks like its starting to leak a little, and the are both pretty rusty. I believe them to be the originals. I'd like to replace them with something thats going to be good for plowing. Ride quality I am not overly concerned about. Its a work truck, its never gonna ride like a Cadillac nor do I expect it to. I was looking into the Monroe air shocks, but they dont make them for this truck and after about an hour of measuring and browsing through their catalog comparing specifications, I can't find anything thats even close that I could make work. 

So what do you guys recommend? I was looking at the Monroe Reflex series or the Rancho RS5000 shocks as a starting point.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

I got Bilstein 5000 series and they are OK. Seems to stiff for me but I dont plow with that truck either. Ive had em for years with no probs. I know I think Firestone makes a front air shock but not sure about your model. They arent cheap either. Ive heard Sensa Tracs are decent. Lots of choices.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

I've got Monroe Gas Magnums on my 98 K3500 and they ride pretty good and are supposed to be a heavy duty shock.

Wayne


----------



## k&j Landscaping (Nov 17, 2008)

Put a set of KYB Monomax on my 05 and love them. Been a real good replacement.


----------

